
Show HN: Pext – Turn Messages into Memes - aliencoder
http://www.pext.me
======
phantom_oracle
Surprised this hasn't gotten more upvotes. Very useful for a ton of different
apps and I see you've integrated with instagram and whatsapp.

It's probably something most HN users won't care much about (this isn't really
the demographic), so try the younger, teen/tween market instead.

~~~
aliencoder
Thanks, yes we definitely need to reach out to the younder demographic :)

------
wingerlang
Just because you are putting that font on a picture doesn't make it a meme.
But since this is the common name for it on FB I guess that's where the
meaning is going.

------
mehdim
I was waiting for this since a long time. I wanted to build one like that
(less advanced) at my next hackathon. Thank you

------
eurleif
Reminds me of
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Comic_Chat](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Comic_Chat)

------
arkokoley
This is awesome!

~~~
aliencoder
Thanks! Let us know any feedback/issues you have

